# Free Hypnotic Campaign-Scale Maps



## Rune (Aug 31, 2002)

Try not to look at it for too long 

I've done many of these over the years, each one unique, but I've never tried it on a computer  before (much less a laptop!).

Turned out okay, I think.

I'll post more of these in the future and if anyone wants to snag them, feel free, but at least give me credit.

If anyone _really_ likes the style, I'm open to the possibility of doing custum requests.

Again, try not to get lost in it.  Especially if you're at work and should be doing other stuff.

P.S.  I can convert this over to PDF (I think) if anyone wants it.

P.P.S.  The effect works much better with a lot of smaller islands, but it takes longer to do and, really, who plays island campaigns?


----------



## Horacio (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Free Hypnotic Campaign-Scale Map*



			
				Rune said:
			
		

> *Try not to look at it for too long
> 
> I've done many of these over the years, each one unique, but I've never tried it on a computer  before (much less a laptop!).
> 
> ...




Hypnotic, Rune, really


----------



## Dave Blewer (Aug 31, 2002)

I could use that style of maps for Sundered Skies... I like the patterns of force around the islands- High windspeeds and all that!


----------



## Rune (Aug 31, 2002)

Actually, I've often thought of the Sundered Skies while making these maps.  I do think the world would look good with this kind of cartography.  Also, the Sundered Skies is more flexible in design than the typical setting, which is good for this style.

I'm glad you agree that this style would compliment the Sundered Skies.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Aug 31, 2002)

I will be starting a new sundered Skies campaign soon... Working on the details now...

When I do, I will order a few maps from you


----------



## Rune (Aug 31, 2002)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> I will be starting a new sundered Skies campaign soon... Working on the details now...




Woohoo!



> When I do, I will order a few maps from you




I'm honored.


----------



## Rune (Sep 1, 2002)

Here's another.


----------



## Rune (Sep 3, 2002)

Here's an example of one of these maps colored in and detailed.

This one is the first map.


----------



## Sammael99 (Sep 3, 2002)

Rune,

I very much like the style !

If I may say so, I much prefer the B&W feel than the coloured one. 

If you want to try something out, check out the link in my sig. In the first post or so of the thread, there's a map of my campaign. Wanna try it out ?


----------



## Rune (Sep 3, 2002)

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> Rune,
> 
> I very much like the style !




Thank you!



> If I may say so, I much prefer the B&W feel than the coloured one.




As do I.  I just thought I should do one example in color of what the maps could look like with the blanks filled in.



> If you want to try something out, check out the link in my sig. In the first post or so of the thread, there's a map of my campaign. Wanna try it out ?




In B&W?  Sure!

In color?  I'm less enthusiastic about the idea.  I spent way too much time coloring the map above.  I believe I could do it quicker, now, but I'm drained!  Maybe later.


----------



## Sammael99 (Sep 3, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *In B&W?  Sure!
> 
> In color?  I'm less enthusiastic about the idea.  I spent way too much time coloring the map above.  I believe I could do it quicker, now, but I'm drained!  Maybe later. *




No, no ! B&W !

If you could do it, just a blank map, it'd be great ! I could use it as a backdrop for in-game maps...


----------



## Rune (Sep 3, 2002)

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, no ! B&W !
> 
> If you could do it, just a blank map, it'd be great ! I could use it as a backdrop for in-game maps... *




I'd love to, when I get a free moment.

I'll post it here, when it's completed (and a link to it in my other thread in General), unless you'd rather receive it privately, in which case, email me.

Also, I'll need the parameters (what size do you want it?)  The smaller maps are all 400 pixels by 400.  They're all JPEG, but I think I can do PDF, if you prefer.  Of course, I can't attatch PDF as a viewable document, but you can print it out more easily and I can adjust the scale.  Depends on how you want to use it, I suppose.


----------



## Sammael99 (Sep 3, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd love to, when I get a free moment.
> 
> ...




The largest the better if I'm going to re-use them. Could you do a 1000x1000 by e-mail and post a 400x400 or does it complicate the process ? It really is up to you, since you're doing this out of your spare time...


----------



## Rune (Sep 3, 2002)

I just finished the 400X400 (seconds ago).  In fact, I was about to post it when you replied to it.  I could send an email with a rescaled 1000X1000, but I don't know how the quality will hold up.  Let me know.


----------



## Rune (Sep 3, 2002)

Okay.  Here's my version of the campaign map for Sammael99's  Les Terres Anciennes : La Story Hour in French :


----------



## Rune (Sep 3, 2002)

For reference, here's Sammael99's original:


----------



## Rune (Sep 4, 2002)

Er, Sammael99, you're going to have to email me so I can reply with the larger version.  You haven't specified an email address.


----------



## Sammael99 (Sep 4, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *Er, Sammael99, you're going to have to email me so I can reply with the larger version.  You haven't specified an email address. *




's OK, Rune ! I picked up the 400x400 and enlarged it to 1000x1000. It works OK.

I don't know when I will use this, but I will ! Thanks a million ! I love it ! I'll post it on the Story Hour thread as well if that's OK with you !


----------



## Rune (Sep 4, 2002)

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 's OK, Rune ! I picked up the 400x400 and enlarged it to 1000x1000. It works OK.
> 
> I don't know when I will use this, but I will ! Thanks a million ! I love it ! I'll post it on the Story Hour thread as well if that's OK with you ! *




Of course!  Glad you like it!


----------



## Rune (Sep 7, 2002)

Here's a cluster of small islands.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks Rune, 

That will be very handy for a Sundered Sky island chain i am working on at the moment!


----------



## Rune (Sep 7, 2002)

This is the first of a batch of maps done for the campaign setting of Sundered Sky Story Hour that Dave Blewer has kindly allowed me to post here.  I may color this in the future, if so, I'll probably post that, too.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Sep 7, 2002)

Wow !  Thanks Rune, that is perfect!

My Storyhour will return!


----------



## Rune (Sep 8, 2002)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *Wow !  Thanks Rune, that is perfect!
> 
> My Storyhour will return!  *




Good!  In the meantime, here's a color version.

I should explain about the geography (hopefully Dave will interject, as he knows it better) of the Sundered Sky world.

No precipitation means that all of the water that collects on islands is run-off water from higher islands.  Some islands are completely and eternally in the shadow of other islands; these are reflected on the map as barren lands.  Other islands are not in such continual shadow, but do not get much water.  I've done some desert land, to reflect this.  Other lands are lush and recieve plentiful Voidlight and water.

I'm not sure if there is a North, South, East, or West, _per se_, so I've saved a version of this map without the rubric, but I thought I'd post this one, because it looks nicer.

So...here it is:


----------



## Dave Blewer (Sep 8, 2002)

This is perfect thanks  

I'll post the details on Sundered Sky on a seperate thread  over in the Plots and Places Forum


----------



## Horacio (Sep 9, 2002)

Beautiful maps, Rune, I love them coloured!


----------



## Rune (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's the second of the Sundered Sky maps.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 12, 2002)

I like it! 
But I prefer couloured version


----------



## Dave Blewer (Sep 12, 2002)

*As always...*

Excellent work, 

Thanks


----------



## Rune (Sep 12, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I like it!
> But I prefer couloured version  *




Well, then, Mr. Smarty-pants.  Why don't you just request some colored maps, then, huh?


----------



## Rune (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's my version of Kenzer & Co.'s _Kingdoms of Kalamar_ campaign map of Tellene.

The map on which this is based is, of course, copyrighted by Kenzer & Co. and my presentation of this map is in no way an attempt to infringe upon that copyright.  My intention is to offer DMs of the wonderful _Kingdoms of Kalamar_ setting a handout map of the continent for their players.  Naturally, I'm not charging anything for this map; this is just fan art.

If you look closely enough, you'll see that this version of the map isn't even overly accurate (no surprise, as it was done free-hand).
Of course, what DM would want a player hand-out map that was _entirely_ accurate? 

Anyway, I'll color this at some point, adding detail, but it's way too late to do that tonight.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, then, Mr. Smarty-pants.  Why don't you just request some colored maps, then, huh? *




Good idea, let me think...


----------



## Rune (Jan 16, 2014)

Decided to raise this thread from the dead with a new map, done on a tablet and drawn with my finger.  That's harder than it sounds.  I do like how this one turned out, though.


----------



## Rune (Jan 17, 2014)

New map.


----------



## Rune (Jan 20, 2014)

New map.


----------

